# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Trazodone Dreams- Vivid, Long and Easy To Remember

## Himynameisdustin

The other day I was wandering through my mother's drug cabinet and researching all of the drugs that I found on the internet for potential recreational value (a favorite past time of mine since high school) when I came across a drug I had never seen in her cabinet before that went by the name of trazodone.  I decided to do some research on it to see if it had any potential for recreational use and at first it did not seem to have any use other than that of an anti-depressant at low doses and a sleep aid at higher doses.  I quickly lost interest in the drug until I began stumbling on some interesting trip reports on erowid.org.  It seemed that many people said that the dreams they had were longer, more vivid and easier to remember.  My dreams tend to be fairly short, or at least I only remember small clips of them.  My dreams also generally fall on the hazy side.  I decided to take one hundred fifty milligrams of trazodone about an hour before I wanted to go to sleep.
The effect it had on my dreaming was profound, to say the least.  Never before was I able to recall a sense of self, of actually being in a dream and experiencing it, as I had last night.  Normally I feel like I am just moving through my dreams in a kind of daze with out an actual sense of being there but last night I really felt like I was going on a trip to the middle east with my old roommates.  Not only did I have that real feeling of being present, but I was able to remember the dream just as well as I can remember anything else in my life.  These aren't hazy, dream-like memories but rather feel more like memories of events that have actually happened in my life.  The dream also felt like it lasted almost a day in length.
Another note- I woke up from the initial dream for around five minutes and then went back to sleep.  The dream didn't start back exactly where it left off but it did seem to be almost a sequel to the previous dream.

I thought that this experience was interesting enough to share with the Dream Views community.  I see potential for lucidity with this drug due to the fact that I was so much more aware of myself and my surroundings in this dream than usual.

----------


## Conkt

One anecdote isn't evidence. Test it multiple times and post results. Dreams are very susceptible to placebo. Also, in your research, was there any negative effects found? Be careful.

----------


## mooimadinoxx

I take 150mg of Trazodone on a nightly basis. I am prescribed it for sleeping because i have severe insomnia. I must say I've been taking it for a couple months now, and the dreams are insane. I've had some dreams that wake me up crying. Other dreams where I've experienced full orgasms. I don't know what it is about this drug, but I've never taken anything like it. I stumbled across this forum today. After having yet another dream that woke me up scared and crying I decided to look up weather or not it was the Trazodone doing this to me. I'm glad to know someone else understands that these dreams are abnormally long. The only real side effects if found, besides the crazy dreams,  is i get bad RLS as im going to sleep, and i feel a little groggy in the morning. As for sleeping meds it is one of the safest, which is why my doctor prescribed it to me. With very little chance of addiction and low chance of accidental overdose.

----------


## Batch

Makes me almost, but not quite, wish I had insomnia.

Of course, it might lead to me having nightmares, so I might not like it if I were able to try it.

I _like_ only having one nightmare every few years!

----------


## mooimadinoxx

> Makes me almost, but not quite, wish I had insomnia.
> 
> Of course, it might lead to me having nightmares, so I might not like it if I were able to try it.
> 
> I _like_ only having one nightmare every few years!



I really dont have nightmares that often, once every few weeks or so, and theyre not scary, more like they just pull on my heartstrings....attack my biggest emotional fears. My boyfriend cheating on me, seeing my son (who was adopted when he was born, i was a young mother 100% against abortion) things like that. i must say I do enjoy the full blown orgasms in my sleep lol

----------


## dutchraptor

You should also be witnessing more sexual content in your dreams. Both ssri and sari antidepresents are strongly related to sexual side effects. When I take st johns wort which contains hypercin and hyperforin, both increase serotonin levels my dreams become extremely sexual. Post some more if you take it again.

----------


## tammyhiles

I take a 50 mg Desyrel at night, about 10 min before I'm ready to go to sleep. I have been on it for 5 years, with no side effects. I used to not be able to stay asleep. Now, I sleep like a baby. For more information on this drug visit internationaldrugmart.com/desyrel.html

----------


## elucid

Cool, it is very rare, at least for me, to have long dreams, though almost all my dreams are perfectly vivid, same as reality, sometimes even more enhanced than reality.

----------


## Michael073

Yea let's all take prescripted pills to dream!!

Jezus guys, it's not some asperine u can get in the pharmacy! There's some reason u need a doctors prescription to get them?!

If everyone keep up like this DV will become another forum.

Just lucid dream for fun, and natural...

Not because your mind has the neeeeedddd sooo muchhhh to lucid dream because your stuck. :S

----------


## gab

> Yea let's all take prescripted pills to dream!!
> 
> Jezus guys, it's not some asperine u can get in the pharmacy! There's some reason u need a doctors prescription to get them?!
> 
> If everyone keep up like this DV will become another forum.
> 
> Just lucid dream for fun, and natural...
> 
> Not because your mind has the neeeeedddd sooo muchhhh to lucid dream because your stuck. :S



Agreed. Prescription pills are not something to mess with. 

Thread locked.

----------

